# Zoom Groom



## aschen_engel (May 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say..the Zoom Groom brush (made by the creators of the Kong) is an AMAZING brush..we use it on our short haired dogs..and I tell ya..the shedding has basically decreased to nothing. All you do is brush them maybe once a week or 2 weeks and your good!


----------

